# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der VAUDE Qimsa Softshell Pants-Hose?



## radon-biker-qlt (12. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Winterhose
Ich fahre den Winter durch bis max. - 10 °C und ca. 2,5 Std.

Meine Gore ist ziemlich verschliessen, außerdem war ich nicht ganz mit zufrieden.

Mir ist die VAUDE Qimsa Softshell Pants ins Auge gefallen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Hose?

Oder hat jemand eine Alternative zu empfehlen?

Danke Euch


----------



## jengo78 (14. November 2013)

Qualitativ sehr geile Hose, habe Sie gerade hier liegen.Leide fällt Sie sehr,sehr lang aus und da ich S brauche muß ich Sie leider zurück schicken(versuche mal einen Schneider zu finden,der Sie kürzen will und kann).
Denke Sie gibt bis -10 Grad noch warm aber falls es dann doch kühl werden sollte passt ja noch Funktionsunterwäsche drunter.

Glaube aber, so dick wie die Hose ist, sie langt bis -15 Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (17. November 2013)

Hast du mal die Beinlänge von der Hose 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k969/a49853/alpine-pant.html?mfid=82

die habe ich...und die ist einfach traumhaft
Wind- und Wasserdicht. Und da sie hinten nur die normale Membran verarbeitet hat, ist die sogar atmungsaktiv


----------



## Roedler (17. November 2013)

Erfahrungen mit der Qimsa würden mich auch interessieren?


----------



## Rotten67 (17. November 2013)

Kannst du mal Model spielen
und ein Bild machen
wäre super

und welche Größe hast du


----------



## jengo78 (18. November 2013)

Heute Abend!!


----------



## 3idoronyh (18. November 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a112930/rs-event-pant-black.html?mfid=82

Was ist denn von der zu halten?
Die sind aber nur vorne wasser abweisend, also nix mit dicht im regen?
Aber bei niesel so abperlend?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (19. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir die letzte in XXL bei BS für 99 Euro bestellt.
Müsste die Tage kommen.
Wenn sie passt, werde ich nach der Ersten Tour berichten.

Bitte alle anderen auch berichten!


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (21. November 2013)

Hallo,

gestern ist meine Hose gekommen.
Erster optischer Eindruck:
Nähte sind gut verarbeitet, guter Schnitt, Reisverschlüsse gehen sehr leicht, Reisverschluß ab Bein geht weit genug nach oben, Die Weitenregulierung oben für beide Seiten finde ich gut. So kann man nach dem zumachen des Knopfes die Spannung etwas regulieren.
Der Schnitt in der Bikerposition ist gut.
Bin heute Morgen damit zur Arbeit gefahren.
Bei uns waren es + 4 Grad. 
Fahre aber gemütlich und ca. 15 min. und da war mir die Hose zu warm.
Winddichtigkeit ist 100% - zumindest bei dem Temp. und Temp.

Das ist meine Erste Bewertung. Ist aber nicht repräsentativ

Mal sehen die nächsten Tage wenn ich spät Abends unterwegs bin.

Wie ist euer Status?


----------



## bikefreak32791 (21. November 2013)

Meine hat leider nur zwei Winter gehalten dann war sie hinten durch ....warm ist sie aber qualität war nicht so gut


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. November 2013)

Sprecht ihr jetzt noch von der qimsa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (21. November 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Sprecht ihr jetzt noch von der qimsa?




Ja!


----------



## Rotten67 (21. November 2013)

Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild machen


----------



## bonusheft (21. November 2013)

Wie ist die Hose denn an den Knien geschnitten? Passen da noch (weiche) Knieprotektoren drunter?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (22. November 2013)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild machen



Hallo,

ganz oben ist ein Link zu der Hose.

@ bonusheft:
Das noch ein Protektor rein passt, glaube ich nicht.
Es ist zwar noch Luft, ob es dafür reicht - glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Rotten67 (22. November 2013)

Meinte doch ein Bild
wo du sie trägst


----------



## lucie (24. November 2013)

Habe mir die Qimsa in Orange geleistet und die Farbe knallt richtig. 
Verarbeitung ist gut und warm ist sie auch. Über 5° wäre sie mir aber zu kuschelig.
Leichten Regen hält sie gut ab, Wasser perlt einfach ab. 
Der Schnitt ist perfekt für's Radfahren, hinten ist sie auch höher geschnitten. 
Damit hat sie bei mir schon jetzt Lieblingswinterhosenstatus. Mal sehen, ob das Material über einen längeren Zeitraum taugt. Warten wir es ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. November 2013)

@lucie
Welche Größe hast du genommen, und wie ist die Passform "im Schritt"?
Bei mir schlabbern leider die meisten Männerhosen irgendwo auf halber Höhe zwischen den Knien rum, so dass ich furchtbar einfach am Sattel hängen bleibe, und die Frauenhosen haben so gräßliche Farben


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. November 2013)

ich habe mir gerade beide Modelle (Männer und Frauen) zum Vergleich bestellt. Eben wegen der tollen orangenen Farbe  Werde berichten wenn sie hier sind! Ich befürchte dass die Damenhose besser passen wird, mal sehen wie die Farbe in natura ausschaut...


----------



## lucie (25. November 2013)

@scylla

Ich habe die S genommen und sie paßt super. Habe sonst auch immer die gleichen "Schrittprobleme" wie Du mit den Herrenhosen. Da ich irgendwie immer zwischen den Größen liege, hatte ich auch die M da. Die war aber eindeutig zu groß.

Grüße


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (25. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ab dieser Woche soll es bei uns die Nullgrad unterschreiten.
Mal sehen, wie die Hose da noch warm hält.

Es wollte jemand Bilder von der Hose sehen, wo ich sie an habe.
Die werde ich die Tage reinstellen.

Bitte weiterhin updaten


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. November 2013)

Ich hab jetzt eine Damen-M und eine Herren-S hier liegen. Die damenhose ist echt eng geschnitten, passt gerade so, die herrenhose ist mir bequemer, da ist etwas mehr Luft  aber natürlich sieht die damenhose angezogen etwas besser aus. Da ich das Herrenmodell aber auch farblich favorisiere, werde ich die damenhose wohl zurücksenden!

Beide sind übrigens seh langbeinig! Finde ich aber nicht schlimm.


----------



## scylla (28. November 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt eine Damen-M und eine Herren-S hier liegen. Die damenhose ist echt eng geschnitten, passt gerade so, die herrenhose ist mir bequemer, da ist etwas mehr Luft  aber natürlich sieht die damenhose angezogen etwas besser aus. Da ich das Herrenmodell aber auch farblich favorisiere, werde ich die damenhose wohl zurücksenden!
> 
> Beide sind übrigens seh langbeinig! Finde ich aber nicht schlimm.



Hört sich gut an, dann hab ich wohl eine gute Wahl daran getan, die Herren in orange zu bestellen. Dieses komische Pink-Violett hätte ich nur ungern genommen. Sehr lang ist perfekt, mir sind meistens die Hosen entweder zu weit wenn sie lang genug sind, oder zu kurz, wenn sie eng genug sind.
Heute abend weiß ich, ob sie passt


----------



## lucie (28. November 2013)

Es ist definitiv die richtige Wahl. Bin heute bei scheußlichstem Nieselregen und ca 4° über Umwege nach Hause gefahren. Alles super. Die Hose war natürlich für diese Temperaturen ein wenig zu warm, aber sie blieb trocken und man ist bei diesen Sichtverhältnissen mit der Hose in diesem "verkehrsorange" einfach nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. November 2013)

auch wegen diesem Argument (verkehrsorange) werde ich sie behalten 
Da die Münchner Ubahn meine Nerven gerade sehr strapaziert, überlege ich, ob ich sie gleich morgen früh austeste und mit dem Radl zur Arbeit fahre


----------



## scylla (28. November 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> auch wegen diesem Argument (verkehrsorange) werde ich sie behalten
> Da die Münchner Ubahn meine Nerven gerade sehr strapaziert, überlege ich, ob ich sie gleich morgen früh austeste und mit dem Radl zur Arbeit fahre



Hast du das Frauenmodell noch, oder hast du das schon zurückgeschickt?
Falls du's noch rumliegen hast, könntest du dann bitte mal beide (Frauen- und Herrenmodell) aufeinander legen und die Beinlängen vergleichen?

Die Herren S ist mir leider etwas weit geschnitten am Bauch rum 
Wenn ich die Kletts am Bund ganz eng stelle geht's grad so, sieht dann aber hinten aus wie ne schlecht zusammengebundene Plastiktüte. Am Bein dürfe es auch etwas enger sein. Länge ist aber grad gut, dürfte keinen cm kürzer sein. 

Wenn die Frauen M kürzer ist, dann behalte ich die Herren S. Ansonsten nehm ich doch vielleicht lieber "berry" in kauf


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. November 2013)

hi!
ich hab die Hose noch da... die Beine sind exakt gleich lang.
Die Damenhose ist an den Beinen und Bauch deutlich enger geschnitten in Gr. 38
Und leider hat sie keine 2 seitlichen Taschen wie die Herrenhose... 
(WARUM haben Damenhosen immer weniger Taschen als Herrenmodelle!?!?)

zur Farbe berry: ich würde es als bordeaux bezeichnen, eigentlich ganz ok. Pink oder lila ist das jedenfalls nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. November 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hi!
> ich hab die Hose noch da... die Beine sind exakt gleich lang.
> Die Damenhose ist an den Beinen und Bauch deutlich enger geschnitten in Gr. 38
> Und leider hat sie keine 2 seitlichen Taschen wie die Herrenhose...
> ...



dank dir 
Zwei Taschen weniger ist blöd!
Wahrscheinlich, damit's nicht so "aufträgt". Das macht bestimmt keine schlanke Hüfte 

Grml, muss mir nochmal ne Nacht überlegen, was ich mache.
Schnitt -> Damenmodell, Farbe+Features -> Herrenmodell.

Warum haben Damenhosen immer weniger Taschen *und* blödere Farben als Herrenmodelle?


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2013)

So, ich hab mir jetzt mal die Damenhose Gr. 38 bestellt und die Herrenhose Gr. S zurückgeschickt.

Die Damenhose passt (für mich /weibliche Rundungen) deutlich besser. Steht am Bauch nicht einen km weit ab. An den Beinen dürfte sie gerne noch enger, aber die nächstkleinere Größe wäre dann nicht mehr lang genug (Schrittlänge 82cm). 

Nur die Farbe 
Also irgendwie deutlich zu nah an pink.
Aber dafür passt sie halt, daher behalte ich die jetzt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Dezember 2013)

ach, soo schlimm fand ich die Farbe nun nicht... aber ärgerlich ists schon dass den Frauen sowas immer zugemutet wird 

Super dass sie Dir wenigstens gut passt, vom Schnitt her passte mir die Damenhose ja auch besser (Hüfte/Taille) aber dann hätte ich wohl ne Nummer größer benötigt!

Heute werde ich sie zum ersten Mal ausprobieren


----------



## lucie (1. Dezember 2013)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich so fett bin und mich in die Herren-S in Knallorange reingefuttert habe.


----------



## Rotten67 (1. Dezember 2013)

Passt zwar nicht mehr ganz ins Thema
aber ich habe mir heute die
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78040/elite-softshell-zip-off-pant.html
gegönnt

Ich habe mit Izumi nur gute Erfahrungen
und bei Bikediscount gab es heute 25%


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Dezember 2013)

Erster Test heute in Matsch und restschnee: super, genau so hatte ich mir so eine Hose gewünscht


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte nie gedacht, dass bei dieser Hose, wo man nicht gerade als Standardhose bezeichnen kann, so eine Beteiligung entsteht.

Leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, Bilder im angezogenen Zustand zu mache - wie gewünscht ist. Sorry!

Mein erstes kleines Fazit:
Die Hose trägt sich gut und erfüllt bisher (bei -2 Grad gefahren) absolut Ihre Funktion. 
Wenn man überhaupt von einem minus reden kann, dann ist es das fehlende Sitzpolster. Dafür trage ich meine kurze Sommerhose darunter und gut ist.
Laut Angabe sollen reflektierende Teile an der Hose sein. Ich finde keine.
Fazit: Würde ich im jetzigen Moment wieder kaufen.
Mal sehen wie die Haltbarkeit ist.

Gebt bitte weiter euer feedback dazu


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Dezember 2013)

ich finde es gerade gut, dass sie kein Polster hat!


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Dezember 2013)

die reflektierenden elemente sind das logo an seite und hinterteil . dann kann man sich schon fragen ob das vielleicht ein scherz sein soll... trage die hose seit ein oder zwei monaten nahezu täglich. bin ausgesprochen zufrieden und bei 1,95 ist der sitz in größe xl super, allerdings könnt sie an den hüften enger sein, sodaß ich die gummis kürzen lasse. die verstärkung macht auch einen soliden eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (21. Dezember 2013)

Bin mit der Hose nun 6mal im Temperaturbereich um +4 bis -1°C gefahren und empfinde sie als sehr angenehm. Die langen Hosenbeine sind kein Problem, eher ganz im Gegenteil, kann man auch mit Halbschuhen fahren und die Sprunggelenke sind geschützt/warm...
Einen Gürtel hätte ich gerne, geht aber nicht wegen den fehlenden Gürtelschlaufen und der Verschluss (Klett + Druckknopf) muss zeigen wie langlebig das ist?

Top Hose, die ich gerne auch in blau oder dem schönen gelb(Canary) hätte...


----------



## murmel04 (3. Januar 2014)

So ich hänge mich einfach mal dran.

Hab mir die Vaude auch bestellt, fühlt sich soweit gut an, ist allerdings die erste "lange Hose" die ich mir in der Art bestellt habe. Sonst immer Tight und Buggy das übliche halt

So nun meine Frage gibt es noch eine Hose die ihr empfehlen könnt, meine da ohne Softshell. für die "Übergangszeit" wenn die Temperatur so an die +10Grad geht, aber für 3/4 oder kürzer noch zu kalt ist.
Schnitt also so wie die Qisma, vor allem unten engere Beine.

Hab hier noch die Endura Singletrack II liegen, allerdings sind mir da die Beine im Unterschenkelbereich einfach zu weit, mit dem Klettverschluss sieht es dann ehr nach Tüte aus.
Damenmodell fällt aus gibt es ja nur bis Größe L, da werden schon die Beine zu kurz sein.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Webb (4. Januar 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> die reflektierenden elemente sind das logo an seite und hinterteil . dann kann man sich schon fragen ob das vielleicht ein scherz sein soll...



einspruch!  die beiden "dunklen streifen" oberhalb vom reißverschluss unten an beiden beinen leuchten auch. hab ich allerdings auch erst vorhin beim fotografieren mit blitz gemerkt, hab die hose selbst auch erst seit heute


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Januar 2014)

ok ok, stattgegeben. im dunkeln steh ich zwar oft neben mir, aber selten in einer qimsa . was mir in den letzten tagen auffällt...da ich eine radlerhose mit trägern trage muss ich bemängeln das der hosenbund am rücken nach unten rutscht. vermutlich aufgrund der sehr glatten radlerhosenoberfläche. für ideen die mir abhilfe verschaffen wäre ich sehr dankbar. meine ersten ideen sind knöpfe und laschen einnähen oder klettleisten oder doch opas hosenträger?....


----------



## 3idoronyh (4. Januar 2014)

Hosenträger!
Knöpfe bringen es nicht und drücken!
Ne Bin (Hose mit trägern) ist eh besser, daher nehme ich auch Abstand von der Quimsa, oder Wintry, usw.
Und hole mir ne Pearl Izumi Amfib Bib.

Hosenträger gibt's doch in gut, schwarz, sexy!


----------



## Roedler (5. Januar 2014)

Denke auch das du mit Hosenträgern am besten fährst. 

Ich bin in die Qimsa total verliebt, bei mir rutscht nichts, alleine der "Stoff" ist total angenhem... ist allerdings fast zu warm für diese Temperaturen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derflo72 (17. Januar 2014)

Ist die Quimsa denn auch am Po Wasserdicht, so wie die Endura MT 500 Spray?? Die habe ich hier, da passen aber leider meine Soft-Protektoren nur knapp drunter, sonst macht die nen guten Eindruck. Hatte mir auch mal die Sugoi RS Event Pant angeschaut, die Rotten 67 weiter oben anmerkte, die ist aber eher sehr raschelig (Regenhosenfeeling) und fällt riesig aus.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Januar 2014)

Moin. Nein ist sie nicht.oberhalb ist ein etwas duennerer schwarzer stoff. Dient eher zur po/rueckenlueftung. Unterhalb an der verstaerkung ist sie aber dicht.


----------



## branderstier (17. Januar 2014)

Hi Leuts,
ich beschäftige mich auch schon länger mit dem Thema und möchte mir jetzt eine solche Hose zulegen.
Was soll sie können: lange Ausführung, winddicht, bedingt wasserdicht, ohne Polster, nicht zu dick und auch bei Sauwetter wenn ich mit dem Hund gehe noch zu tragen.
Bedeutet also die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter, zum Spaß, zum Training aber auch zur Arbeit. Der Vorteil für mich wäre, das man sie vom Herbst (mit Bib drunter) bis tiefem Winter (mit Beinlinge oder zweiter langer drunter) immer tragen kann. Deshalb ist eine Hose ohne Polster für mich ein riesen Vorteil und kein Nachteil, weil man mit den Teilen drunter variieren kann.
Welche stehen zur Auswahl:
- Gore Path, Fusion oder Countdown ??? (Unterschiede haben ich immer noch nicht ganz verstanden)
- Pearl Izumi Elite (ist glaube eher dick oder?)
- Sugoi RS (macht einen guten Eindruck und wohl auch recht regendicht)
So welche soll ich nehmen??

Danke und tschüß


----------



## minor (7. Dezember 2014)

Habe auch noch eine blöde Frage zu der Hose:
Hat die drinnen eigentlich Fleece oder nur ne Windstoppermembran?


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Dezember 2014)

kein fleece innen. wäre bestimmt zu warm bei sportlicher fahrweise...


----------

